# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month December 2010

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your         photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of    the      month for December 2010! Please only enter a photo you own!    Please  also     tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo.    Artwork is  not     considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from    a photo -  please no     collages or modifications from the original    photo beyond  overall     color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic    touch-ups (e.g.  dust     removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## jackdogga

i should have a pic of my whites up by tuesday. dont have my camera on me atm.

----------


## John911

Penelope-C.Cranwelli

----------


## abacabb

I call this one "AAAHHHHHH!"

----------


## hmarin760

ribit ribit--- American Green Tree Frog

----------


## GeoFrog

Juvenile Alytes muletensis

----------


## Paul Rust

*That's a great shot Franky!*

----------


## Paul Rust

*Ranitomeya.amazonica (Amazon Poison Frog)*

----------


## Tony

_Agalychnis annae_

----------


## John911

Nice pic tony :Big Applause:

----------


## Ribbitmethis

Leptopelis vermiculatus - Peacock Big Eyed Tree Frog, Mercutio

----------


## JBear

D. tinctorius(Suriname Cobalt):

JBear

----------


## VividSNow

*Agalychnis callidryas- His real name is "Dorian." 
*

----------


## pixiefrogman

Baby P. Adspersus after feeding.

----------


## rcteem

Great Photos here...Ill give mine a shot too.

Hypsiboas Punctatus

----------


## Paul Rust

*Great photo Chris!*

----------


## Yahmez

*Finklehopper
Gray Tree Frog* (_Hyla versicolor_)

----------


## JimO

The three stooges. D. imitator intermedius

----------


## Paul Rust

*HA!!
They are so cute Jim.*

----------


## Kurt

I love _Hypsiboas punctatus_! I have yet to get my hands on any.  :Frown:

----------


## myounguf

*wild*_ Hyla cinerea_

----------


## Tony

> I love _Hypsiboas punctatus_! I have yet to get my hands on any.


They come in on a fairly regular basis from Suriname, Kingsnake should be full of ads for them in the spring.

----------


## KennyDB

Scaphiopus couchii, eyeball

----------


## JBear

FANTASTIC pic, Kenny! WOW!

JBear

----------


## Brian

Just a standard Green frog, _Rana clamitans_, that I found hanging out in an evergreen like a Christmas ornament:

----------


## rcteem

> Just a standard Green frog, _Rana clamitans_, that I found hanging out in an evergreen like a Christmas ornament:


Great photo and just in time for the season!!!

----------

DonLisk

----------

